# Band storage?



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

I've got a question when I store bands that I previously made under load Does that make the band weaker since it stored tide or should I make bands as I need them?
Thanks


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

They will break down faster at the tie from being under pressure, but as long as they were stored in a dark place they should be okay. People think I'm crazy when I say this but the best thing to with rolls of latex or pre-cut, untied band strips is to vacuum seal them and put them in the freezer. Even natural latex can be stored this way with no ill effects. I've got latex that's 3 years old that shoots like I bought it yesterday stored this way

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> They will break down faster at the tie from being under pressure, but as long as they were stored in a dark place they should be okay. People think I'm crazy when I say this but the best thing to with rolls of latex or pre-cut, untied band strips is to vacuum seal them and put them in the freezer. Even natural latex can be stored this way with no ill effects. I've got latex that's 3 years old that shoots like I bought it yesterday stored this way
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


yes my man thank you that's what I needed to hear. Thank


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Brilliant - I'd not thought of freezing them!
I store my made up bands and unused TBG in sealed plastic tubs in the dark, but now they're heading for the cold place!!!


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Jorypotts said:


> yes my man thank you that's what I needed to hear. Thank


Be sure you vacuum seal them so air can't get to them. That's a key step

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I put my latex in Ziploc bags, try to squeeze out the air and then store them in the fridge. Some of my old stuff is around 8 years old and still shoots fine when I decide to cut bands from the roll.


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

Have you tested what the actual difference will be if you

Freezing them vs not ..
vacuum or not ..
Dark or light ...

_I have mine in the bag they come in, then I put them in a dark box at room temperature ... SS says there is only cold not freez and dark. But what is cold 





_


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

McD said:


> But what is cold


The cold for latex is the vegetable drawer of the refrigerator, with a temperature of +2 to +4 Celsius. That's how I store it, anyway.


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

I can se my wife reaction, worms for fishing, latex for slingshot and glue for everything.
All boxes in the Refrigerataor will soon be mine!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Yesterday I pulled out a small _BB Shooter_ frame that was stored in a dark totebox in my basement for a few years (no Ziploc). The frame had a set of Theraband Gold installed. The bands looked a bit wavy and slightly curled on the edges. I got to about half draw and they broke. It was easy to give the bands a pull and break them off the forks. Degraded latex.


----------

